# My Oberon haul and current accessories



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a photo of my current stuff......










Jtotes Melania bag, Oberon Tree of Life K2 cover, BB large ereader bag in Kleo Pink, Kandle light and BookGem holder.



















The skin is DecalGirl's _Reaching Out_.

My Oberon haul!!!!!



















Plan to later use the large journal (the Three Graces) as a K2 cove in conjunction with the Amazon.com cover.

With the Seaside small journal and Hummingbird card case.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry that the photos are so large!  First photo posting.  Joined PhotoBucket just for this purpose and need to learn more about how it all works.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the front and back of the Reaching Out DG skin.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh you know not what you do, do you?  It's like showing a case of liquor to an alcoholic, a slot machine to a gambling addict, new shoes to a shopaholic.....and you get the idea!    Oh how beautiful your accessories are!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice! Really like that skin!


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

beautiful.  I've never seen the 3 graces cover before.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love that seaside cover! That's gorgeous!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Oh you know not what you do, do you? It's like showing a case of liquor to an alcoholic, a slot machine to a gambling addict, new shoes to a shopaholic.....and you get the idea!  Oh how beautiful your accessories are!!


I KNOW!!!! Someone just got a Hummingbird K2 case made by Oberon and posted a photo. It was not on their website and I am such a newbie I did not think to call and ask if they had a design like that. I WANT ONE!!!!!! But I already have 4 cases for just one Kindle and I have only owned that for 2 months. My husband already thinks I'm nuts! I probably am...or just addicted. Atleast I'm not buying shoes!!! LOL


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

kindlencoffee said:


> beautiful. I've never seen the 3 graces cover before.


The Three Graces is a large journal cover but can be used as a K2 cover with the Amazon.com cover placed inside (I've heard). I did see on another post elsewhere here that Oberon still can make it as a K2 cover, though.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I love that seaside cover! That's gorgeous!


Me too! Gorgeous stuff!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful!  I love the three graces design, and the e-reader bag in cleo pink would really go nicely with my austen cover.  Oh wait... I am not buying anything else. I'm really not.


----------



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

So beautiful, I really love that 3 graces cover.  You must be in Oberon heaven!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, nice collection!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Love it all!  How do you like the Kandle?  I also love your purse/bag.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Love it all! How do you like the Kandle? I also love your purse/bag.












Just to show that the Kandle needs to be placed on the Kindle. Doesn't work to place it on the case itself. But is well padded and works well.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhhhh, and I notice that a pink cover as also shown up in this photo!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> ahhhhh, and I notice that a pink cover as also shown up in this photo!


Ahhhhh... that is my pink M-edge cover that I have been using for the last 2 months. I still love it and see times I will use it again. Just now have to use the Oberon Tree of Life. I do love it, too. Can one love more than one Kindle cover at one time What does it mean? Lack of commitment?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

After touching and holding my Oberon cover, I doubt I'll ever slip my K2 into my M-Edge. I may have to sell it or something. AND after seeing this collection, I should just run right out and order my Oberon Celtic checkbook cover.

What a lovely Oberon collection you have! I have the Amulet and I'm going to order the hair combs. I wish they could design parrot stuff!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> After touching and holding my Oberon cover, I doubt I'll ever slip my K2 into my M-Edge. I may have to sell it or something. AND after seeing this collection, I should just run right out and order my Oberon Celtic checkbook cover.
> 
> What a lovely Oberon collection you have! I have the Amulet and I'm going to order the hair combs. I wish they could design parrot stuff!


Oh you enabler you!  I just checked my credit card statement tonight, and let's just say I better stop Kindle shopping for a few weeks. LOL!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

eldereno said:


> This is the front and back of the Reaching Out DG skin.


I was SO close to ordering this skin - if I don't like the look of the semi-custom skin I've ordered, this will be my next one! Lovely collection!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I was SO close to ordering this skin - if I don't like the look of the semi-custom skin I've ordered, this will be my next one! Lovely collection!


That one is beautiful


----------

